# Termite Swarms



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Got home yesterday to continuing working on the 1st floor framing of my 2-story addition.....we had a termite swarm.....little buggers were everywhere.....wings on the floor...crawling out of the cracks of the new wood I have put up....under boards....etc.

I took some of the termite liquid I keep around (works great on ants)....mixed up 7 oz with a couple gallons of water....and flooded the subfloor and wood in the general area of where I saw them....

I also keep a spray bottle with the same mixture handy.....used it to spray any spots where I saw on of the little bastads.........

Anything else I can do? Short of tenting the house after I'm done?


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Are they drywood termites or subterraneans? If subterms then a soil treatment or baiting program is in order. If drywoods, I can’t help much as here in the Northeast we only have subterms.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Drywood......


----------

